# Running away from UAE and no plan of coming back to any country in the Middle East



## FAlalano (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi. I'm a filipino. I came to the UAE in an employment visa. I'm working as a housekeeper in a hotel. I'm working towards my 2nd month now and the work is hard and what makes it even harder is the environment and the administration you are working in. If I resign, they will make me pay more than 3500 AED plus I have to work for like 3 months (notice period). My question is: will I get stopped at the immigration in Dubai airport if I try to run away? Provided I have a valid passport and plane ticket back to the Philippines? My passport is currently in the HR but I'm planning on widthdrawing it from them. I hope you can answer my question as I have already spend countless nights thinking of this. Thank you!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

FAlalano said:


> Hi. I'm a filipino. I came to the UAE in an employment visa. I'm working as a housekeeper in a hotel. I'm working towards my 2nd month now and the work is hard and what makes it even harder is the environment and the administration you are working in. If I resign, they will make me pay more than 3500 AED plus I have to work for like 3 months (notice period). My question is: will I get stopped at the immigration in Dubai airport if I try to run away? Provided I have a valid passport and plane ticket back to the Philippines? My passport is currently in the HR but I'm planning on widthdrawing it from them. I hope you can answer my question as I have already spend countless nights thinking of this. Thank you!


Good Morning,

Because this is a site mainly for all us foreigners to get information about living in the Philippines; it is doubtful that you would get the needed answers here.

First, do not do anything unless or until you have answers. I would suggest calling or visiting the Philippine embassy/conciliate there to get the needed info. They are the ones that will have all the answers on what is legal and what is not.



Very best of luck getting home,

Jet Lag
Moderator


----------

